# dev-cpp/commoncpp2 lässt sich nicht bauen

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

seit dem letzten world Update, mit anschließendem "emerge @preserved-rebuild", lässt sich "dev-cpp/commoncpp2" nicht mehr bauen.  :Sad: 

Der Compiler bricht mit folgendem Fehler ab:

```
....

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../inc -I../src -DCCXX_EXPORT_LIBRARY -D_GNU_SOURCE -I../inc -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe -MT ssl.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/ssl.Tpo -c ssl.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/ssl.o

In file included from ssl.cpp:51:0:

../inc/cc++/ssl.h:61:18: warning: 'gnutls_session' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/gnutls/compat.h:78) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

../inc/cc++/ssl.h:62:33: warning: 'gnutls_certificate_credentials' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/gnutls/compat.h:95) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

ssl.cpp:123:31: warning: 'gcry_thread_cbs' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/gcrypt.h:213) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

ssl.cpp:128:2: error: too many initializers for 'gcry_thread_cbs'

ssl.cpp: In member function 'bool ost::SSLStream::getSession()':

ssl.cpp:365:2: warning: 'int gnutls_certificate_type_set_priority(gnutls_session_t, const int*)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/gnutls/compat.h:306) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

ssl.cpp:365:66: warning: 'int gnutls_certificate_type_set_priority(gnutls_session_t, const int*)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/gnutls/compat.h:306) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

ssl.cpp:367:42: warning: 'gnutls_transport_ptr' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/gnutls/compat.h:113) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

ssl.cpp:367:63: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size [-Wint-to-pointer-cast]

make[2]: *** [ssl.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/commoncpp2-1.8.0/work/commoncpp2-1.8.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/commoncpp2-1.8.0/work/commoncpp2-1.8.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: dev-cpp/commoncpp2-1.8.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2742:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die "emake failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-cpp/commoncpp2-1.8.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-cpp/commoncpp2-1.8.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/log/portage/dev-cpp:commoncpp2-1.8.0:20140607-111247.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/commoncpp2-1.8.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/commoncpp2-1.8.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/commoncpp2-1.8.0/work/commoncpp2-1.8.0'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/commoncpp2-1.8.0/work/commoncpp2-1.8.0'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-cpp/commoncpp2-1.8.0, Log file:

>>>  '/log/portage/dev-cpp:commoncpp2-1.8.0:20140607-111247.log'

server01 ~ #
```

```
server01 ~ # emerge --info =dev-cpp/commoncpp2-1.8.0::gentoo

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (!../../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.14.4-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.14.4-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3770K_CPU_@_3.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16125184 total,    789808 free

KiB Swap:   20971516 total,  20964904 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 07 Jun 2014 11:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.1.9 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.2.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.14 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo local-repo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=y --quiet-build=n --backtrack=50"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ "

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j10"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/mnt/data/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 amr amrnb amrwb apache2 aspell automount berkdb bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cardbus cdaudio cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi cli consolekit corefonts cpudetection cracklib crypt cups curl cxx daap dbus declarative device-mapper dmx dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode esd exif extensions faac faad fam fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fontconfig fortran ftp g3dvl gd gdbm gif gnutls gpm gtk hddtemp iconv icu ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib ipod ipv6 irda ithreads jack java joystick jpeg json kde kde4 kipi lame lastfm latin1 lcms libcaca libnotify libwww live lm_sensors logrotate mad matroska mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug modules mp2 mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mp4live mpeg mplayer mtp mudflap multilib musepack mysql mysqli nas ncurses network nls nptl nsplugin ntfs nvram ogg opengl openmp oscar oss pam pango pcre pda pdf perl phonon php pic plasma png policykit ppds python qt3support qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline real samba scanner schroedinger sdl semantic-desktop session slang sndfile snes snmp spell sql sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd theora tiff tk transcode truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vaapi vcd vdr vorbis webkit wifi wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xmame xml xrandr xscreensaver xsl xv xvfb xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="cgi actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick evdev synaptics void" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel fbdev vesa vga displaylink void" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

dev-cpp/commoncpp2-1.8.0 was built with the following:

USE="gnutls ipv6 (multilib) (policykit) -debug -doc -examples" ABI_X86="64"

server01 ~ #
```

Hat Jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte, oder besser noch, wie es zu fixen ist?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue,

teste mal ob bauen mit MAKEOPTS="-j1" womöglich schon hilft (siehe dazu auch im Bug 492658)

Falls nicht, dann stelle am besten die komplette build.log wo mit MAKEOPTS="-j1" gebaut wurde bereit (zb im Pastebin)

----------

## 3PO

Geht auch mit nur einem Job nicht:  :Sad: 

--> http://bpaste.net/show/352437/

----------

## Josef.95

Puh, muss ich passen :-/

Alternativ sollte sich =commoncpp2-1.8.1-r1 (aktuell noch testing)

mit USE="ssl -gnutls"

bauen lassen.

Ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen das du einen Bugreport aufsetzt (sofern noch nicht vorhanden).

----------

## 3PO

Ohne gnutls hat es jetzt erst mal funktioniert, ich habe aber trotzdem einen Bugreport gepostet, da ich nicht weiß, ob ich gnutls für commoncpp2 brauche.  :Wink: 

--> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=512670

----------

## thomas.doczkal

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alternativ sollte sich =commoncpp2-1.8.1-r1 (aktuell noch testing)
> 
> mit USE="ssl -gnutls"

 

Danke, funktioniert super bei mir.

1.8.0 scheint noch kein SSL Useflag zu haben?

----------

## Josef.95

 *thomas.doczkal wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   
> 
> Alternativ sollte sich =commoncpp2-1.8.1-r1 (aktuell noch testing)
> 
> mit USE="ssl -gnutls" 
> ...

 

Ja, das ssl Useflag ist in commoncpp2-1.8.1-r1 neu hinzugekommen - siehe zb in der Ausgabe von 

```
equery u commoncpp2 -a
```

 (equery stammt aus dem app-portage/gentoolkit Paket)

USE=ssl ist schon vom Profil her gesetzt (in /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/make.defaults), wird also normal immer verwendet, sofern man es nicht explizit deaktiviert.

Vermutlich hat es bisher nur noch keiner getestet commoncpp2 mit USE=ssl und gnutls zu bauen. Ich denke entweder oder, aber nicht beide zusammen :)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@3PO

Hast du USE=gnutls eventuell global in der make.conf gesetzt? Falls ja, vermutlich ist es besser dieses Flag nur passend in der package.use für Pakete zu setzen, bei denen man es benötigt. (ich würde es nicht global pauschal für alle Pakete setzen).

----------

